# When Life Gives You Apples, Make Cider



## Meanderer

"That's what the people of Poland did, when a Russian ban on Polish apples left them with a huge mountain of surplus fruit.

Polish brewer Tomek Porowski knew he was taking a gamble when he opened his business in 2011. In a country obsessed with pure, strong vodka, he decided to produce, a light, sweet, low-alcohol beverage — apple cider".


http://time.com/3974431/poland-apple-cider/


----------



## hollydolly

All power to his little  entrepreneur elbow...


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah,Holly...wish Ida thought of it!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jujube

I had an "apple cider slushie" at the Apple Festival.  Yummeee!


----------



## Meanderer

jujube said:


> I had an "apple cider slushie" at the Apple Festival.  Yummeee!


Boy, that sounds good, right about now!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

I am an apple cider drinker!layful:


----------



## Pappy

Adam loved cider.


----------



## Meanderer

What's up Doc?....


----------



## Lara

When life gives you apples...
Will
Work 
For Cider

​


----------



## Meanderer

My main squeeze!


----------



## QuickSilver

Not cider, but we just made a gallon of fresh applesauce!  We froze it in pint containers and will enjoy it throughout the winter.


----------



## Lara

^ Sounds wonderful QuickSilver, lucky you!

*Apple Cider Spider*…now THAT sounds yummy…:yuk: haha
The poor guy that did the marketing for this one is probably out of a job now.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## QuickSilver

Ever heard the old "soak it in cider" jokes?


----------



## Lara

No, I never have. You could post some here if you'd like.

Before we get too far out of summer, I thought I'd get this one in:


----------



## Lara

*"Goodnight you 
Princes of Maine, you 
Kings of New England"
*
​


----------



## Meanderer

Fans of all ages enjoying cider in England in 1937


----------



## Lara

Men Sitting Under Apple Trees Enjoying *Hard Cider

*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

^  good one...singers singing so sweetly ^

*Hard Cider Poster Art:

*


----------



## Meanderer

Advert for 5 seeds Cider....Not as sweet as you think.


----------



## Lara

:lol1:


----------



## Lara

Too much hard cider is making this thread go downhill fast haha


----------



## Meanderer

...on the sober side...




The words of this song were composed by James Olver of Launceston and were collected by Rev Sabine Baring-Gould over 100 years ago. However, the tune here is from the singing of Jim Causley who had his version of the song from John Shepherd, mayor of Whimple and reviver of their wassail-- inspired by the Whiteway's Cider works in the village. Best sung with a glass of Devon's finest in hand. Sung by Alan Rosevear by his apple trees in Exeter.


SPARKLING CYDER
In a nice little village not far from the sea
Still lives my old uncle aged eighty and three
Of orchards and meadows he owns a good lot
Such cyder as his not a farmer has got


Chorus
Then fill up the jug boys and let it go round
Of drinks none the equal of cyder is found
So pass round the jug boys and pull at it free
There's nothing like cyder, sparkling cyder for me


My uncle is lusty, is nimble and spry
As ribstones his cheeks, clear as crystal his eye
His head snowy white as the flowering May
And drinks only cyder by night and by day


O'er the wall in the churchyard the apple trees lean
And ripen their burdens red, yellow and green
In autumn the apples among the graves lie
There I'll sleep well says uncle when fated to die.


My heart like an apple sound juicy has been
My limbs and my trunk have been sturdy and clean
Uncankered I've thriven in heart and in head
So under the apple trees lay me when I'm dead.


----------



## Meanderer

Get high with hard cider!nthego:


----------



## Lara

^…and to think I watched that just after my lunch…..still dizzy.
…..and really enjoyed the cider song and lyrics above!!!

*A Toast to **Hard Cider
*


----------



## Lara

*"Apple*Cider *Red"*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Several Centuries Old:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Ooh Lara I do like that Angry Orchard!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

God Didn't Make This Little Green Apple.
When Apple Gives You Apples, You Can't Make Cider.


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Irish Celtic Music Makem Clancy Drink Up the Cider[/h]


----------



## Lara

Rene Magritte


----------



## Meanderer

What a pair!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

It's a hard life.


----------

